

Flipper bridge switches left to right-side drivers without stopping them - bensummers
http://www.neatorama.com/2010/06/15/flipper-bridge-switches-left-side-drivers-with-right-side-drivers-without-stopping-them/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1435044>

